# PB Golden (with papers) in Pikeville, KY AC



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, how can anyone do that to that sweet boy? I pray that he will get a great home where he is loved.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a newbie on here a couple days ago from PA that said they were perhaps going to try rescue............ could this be the boy for him ( if I remember right, he was a seminary student ???)


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

I didn't see that, but if he can give this poor guy a good home, then that would be great.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We had a newbie on here a couple days ago from PA that said they were perhaps going to try rescue............ could this be the boy for him ( if I remember right, he was a seminary student ???)


Oh yeah, I remember him.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

How could anybody just dump their dog like that? Is there anyway to transport to Michigan?

Any Kentucky members?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just beautiful. People just make me so mad sometimes. How could anyone walk away from that sweet face. I hope someone adopts him or a rescue takes him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We had a newbie on here a couple days ago from PA that said they were perhaps going to try rescue............ could this be the boy for him ( if I remember right, he was a seminary student ???)


 
iwent back and found that it was RadJeep that I was thinking of.... I PM'ed him.........hope he gets it. Didn't see a way to email.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm in SE indiana (like 20 miles from lousiville, ky) i'm probably the closest and would love to help


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome! Are you familiar with any of the Golden rescues in your area? 

Where are you in SE Indiana (I went to IU, so actually kind of know the area. )


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Is he in a kill shelter? I'm going out on a limb here, but I can foster or help with getting him to a forever home if he comes this way.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

just checked mapuest, i'm actually farther than i thought (it's on like the W. virginia and tennessee boarders) but i could help get him to Mich, if thats where he's headed


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

did you go to iu or ius? ius is 22 miles from my house


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He's actually not very far from PA, then. Let's all hope we get a response from Radjeep. He was thinking about a puppy, but he might be interested.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> Is he in a kill shelter? I'm going out on a limb here, but I can foster or help with getting him to a forever home if he comes this way.


Yes he is. Pikeville is a VERY high kill shelter in a very rural area -- close to WV/Tenn. 

Thanks for the offer to foster -- we need someone to pull him, tho.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> He's actually not very far from PA, then. Let's all hope we get a response from Radjeep. He was thinking about a puppy, but he might be interested.


Then he thought rescue since his finances were limited. I do hope we hear from him..... said he was the real outdoor type and sounded perfect for a golden.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> did you go to iu or ius? ius is 22 miles from my house


I was in Bloomington, but have a TON of friends from Southern IN.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... if he's in a high kill shelter, is there anyone close enough to pull him ????????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We don't understand people either. Rescue is sometimes heartbreaking because you see these guys in shelters and wonder why they were given up. Why do non-dog people get dogs in the first place......thank god for rescues and good people like you to find these kids homes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If he is an owner turn in, he doesn't have much time. Many kill shelters do not hold owner turn-ins for very long. Maybe Joe, as the Admin, can contact this person who was interested in a GR, I believe when we sign up on the forum we have to confirm with an email address. I'm not sure if that is against policy though. 

I sure hope he gets saved. Why people don't find a rescue or drive out of their locations to a no-kill shelter if they are desperate, always makes me wonder.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We need someone in SE Ohio, or western WV or KY. I think Indiana is not close enough.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> We need someone in SE Ohio, or western WV or KY. I think Indiana is not close enough.


I agree. I sent to some of my TN contacts, but if anyone has Oh/WV/KY contacts, please cross post this guy to him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Before contacting anyone on this list, be sure they are no-kill shelters if not rescues. I'm at work and I didn't have time to see what this list includes.

http://www.kentuckyliving.com/showcase/creature_animalrescue.html


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I called one of the numbers on the list and she said to call the shelter directly. They have access to and will transport the dog to a kennel and hold it there ($3-$5 per day) until transport can be arranged.

It's about a 7-8 hours drive for us (2 days round trip with stay over). Do we know for sure we can arrange at least partial transportation?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay, we can all lower our hackles and stand down.

I just spoke with John at the shelter and Chance has already been spoken for. Let's hope he's going to an inside home with a loving family.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

yea! that is great, i hope everything turns out ok for him!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Can this be actually true?.Would people truly give up a dog cos of grass?!.I will never understand people!.
What a beautiful dog!.Look at his face!.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently so. At least he didn't just turn him loose or dump him in the country. He has shelter and food. I'm glad I'm not that guy's kid!!!:no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Okay, we can all lower our hackles and stand down.
> 
> I just spoke with John at the shelter and Chance has already been spoken for. Let's hope he's going to an inside home with a loving family.



This is wonderful news. Ask John to let you know when the dog has left the shelter. Sometimes there is confusion and dogs get put down. Just get a confirmation when Chance is picked up!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

This is really a sad thing he looks like a great dog, If I could get him to Idaho he would be a great companion for Moose. I don't understand why someone would be so stupid to give a boy like him up. He would make a great fishing partner....that guy must be a royal *******!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Okay, we can all lower our hackles and stand down.
> 
> I just spoke with John at the shelter and Chance has already been spoken for. Let's hope he's going to an inside home with a loving family.


Thanks so much for calling. I'll be even more relieved when we have confirmation that he has been picked up. Too bad he'll not be a "forum dog" so we can keep our eye on him!!!! But as long as he's safe and love and well cared, I'm happy.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

John sounded thrilled that Chance had a family. He almost gushed with gratitude that I called. So I don't think there will be any confusion with this one.

I'll bet the shelter employees were saying some of the same things about the owner as we were. And how could a sweet Golden not be the shelter favorite?


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> Okay, we can all lower our hackles and stand down.
> 
> I just spoke with John at the shelter and Chance has already been spoken for. Let's hope he's going to an inside home with a loving family.



WONDERFUL! Thank you so much for calling. I definitely want to follow up tho, to make sure he doesn't slip through the cracks. Did the shelter specify rescue vs. adoption? I sure hope rescue!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

No. He said "spoken for". I didn't think I had the right to ask anymore questions like "what kind of home, family, conditions, when, etc? I thought it would sound like hasseling. Should I be more assertive when I make these calls? I called the shelter in Hastings MI a few months ago and quit after finding out there was so much interest, they were holding a lottery for the dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> John sounded thrilled that Chance had a family. He almost gushed with gratitude that I called. So I don't think there will be any confusion with this one.
> 
> I'll bet the shelter employees were saying some of the same things about the owner as we were. And how could a sweet Golden not be the shelter favorite?


I only said to confirm because a dog was put down when someone changed their mind. I'm glad he is safe. I just am never sure until they walk out that door. I wouldn't ask questions about the adopter either. Sounds more like an adoption...


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> No. He said "spoken for". I didn't think I had the right to ask anymore questions like "what kind of home, family, conditions, when, etc? I thought it would sound like hasseling. Should I be more assertive when I make these calls? I called the shelter in Hastings MI a few months ago and quit after finding out there was so much interest, they were holding a lottery for the dog.


If its a private home I don't really ask "what kind of home" etc., but I do like to ask rescue vs. private adopter. And, if its rescue, i like to know which one. as we're all painfully aware, some rescues are better than others, and I just like to know, for my own sake. if its a good rescue, i can breathe easier. if its an 'iffy' one, then I kind of just file it back in my head and remember to keep an eye out....i know a woman who had a situation where another rescue (an iffy one) got to a dog before she could. they are a rescue that doesn't take its animals back if the home doesn't work out. so, she kept an eye out for that dog, and somehow, some way, was able to find out when the home didn't work out. and, then she was able to get the dog into her program. 

If its a private adopter, I will ask if the shelter will make sure the dog will be an indoor dog. some shelters accomodate my neuroses by saying they will check on it. other shelters simply don't care. but, at least i tried, right?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you call John at the shelter again...tell him to refer the new owners to GRF!
The new owners will have a built in support system if they need one...
That way he will become a forum dog! <smile>


----------

